# ford 3000



## f3o0r0d0 (Jul 8, 2018)

I recently acquired a ford 3000. The model # CA213C. What does the A2 mean? C-3000, A-? 2-?, 1-diesel, 3-live PTO, C-8 speed. Every thing I look up shows a number where the A2 is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello and from another member, welcome to the forum. I've seen this question before and one of the knowledgeable guys had an answer ready. Unfortunately, I don't remember the answer. Does the 3rd line start with a 'C'?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy f3o0r0d0, welcome to the tractor forum.

A Ford model CA213C is a *Ford 3600* all purpose tractor (1976-1981), diesel engine, live 540 PTO, 8x2 speed manual transmission (4x1 + hi/lo).

IMO, the model 3600 was the best tractor Ford ever built.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ford changed their tractor model identifier system somewhere in the mid-70's. For your example, the *C* remains as a 3000 series identifier. The *A* represents "all purpose" tractor. The *2* represents the version of this tractor. See below examples:

CA1 Ford 3600 All purpose 1975-1976
CA2 Ford 3600 All purpose 1976-1981
CA3 Ford 3610 All purpose 1981-1983
CA4 Ford 3910 All purpose 1983-1990
CA5 Ford 3930 All purpose 1990-1999


----------



## f3o0r0d0 (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you so much for the response. I was going crazy trying to find this information.


----------

